# 01 Sentra GXE Thermostat location?



## tjm0852 (Jan 18, 2005)

The misses 01 Sentra GXE keep running hot, but not overheating. As soon as I crank the heat the temperture goes down to normal. I am thinking it is the Thermostat. Can anyone please confirm with me that the thermostat is the problem and/or tell me where it is located?
Thanks in Advance :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tjm0852 said:


> The misses 01 Sentra GXE keep running hot, but not overheating. As soon as I crank the heat the temperture goes down to normal. I am thinking it is the Thermostat. Can anyone please confirm with me that the thermostat is the problem and/or tell me where it is located?
> Thanks in Advance :thumbup:



if i'm not mistaken, it's in that area by the top radiator line.

you check the coolant level? and the reservoir level?


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Another thing to consider is the radiator fan, but if it wasn't turning on then you r car would almost deffinatly overheat. When you turn on the ac and the heater, the radiator fan automaticly turns on, but the relay switch that normaly turns it on at a ceartain temp may be busted.


----------



## tjm0852 (Jan 18, 2005)

chimmike said:


> if i'm not mistaken, it's in that area by the top radiator line.
> 
> you check the coolant level? and the reservoir level?


Yup coolant levels are all good and no signs of leaks on the driveway after parking it.




PoppinJ said:


> Another thing to consider is the radiator fan, but if it wasn't turning on then you r car would almost deffinatly overheat. When you turn on the ac and the heater, the radiator fan automaticly turns on, but the relay switch that normaly turns it on at a ceartain temp may be busted.


I will have to check that out. Any clue where that relay is? Thanks


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

There are actualy more than one, for instance my last car had three power relays. The easiest way to check it would be to pull the power plug off the fan(assuming it's just a snap off connector) and use an electicity measure (voltometer or whatever its called), to see if its getting any current after the car heats up beyond operating tempature.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

Tstat is located on the drivers side of the block where the upper hose attaches to the tstat outlet.


----------

